# Savinelli EX are they too big?



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Was checking out some of the Savinelli EX models, just wondering are the bowls on these too big? How big are they compared to a standard cheapie MM corn cob? I can't decide between the EX or the KS models from Sav.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't have any issue with the size of the bowl on the EX or the KS Savinellis. The EX can be a bit big if you are a clench and want to hang it on your jaw. It can get a bit heavy. It is a hand pipe all the way. Compared to the MM cob I have...jeez..I don't know. It might hold 3-4 times the tobacco. The EX will take a full Solani VaPer flake and then some.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

No, I've several Castellos, Ardors and others, that are far larger than the largest Sav EX that I have.

Sometimes I find they seem to be poorly proportioned as to height versus width. Some seem too wide for the limited depth they have. Makes getting certain baccys lit a real chore....

They are bigger than a standard cob, but variety is nice.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

I've got an EX Savinelli, a great smoking pipe. Bigger the bowl the better.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

I want one of those Savinelli EX Bulldogs soooo badly...

Then again I also want at least one Johs Churchwarden, A Johs Giant Billiard or Brandy, and a couple of Johs bent billiards or brandy's.


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

I have an EX Bal,l big bowl, have yet to break it in but I can fit my thumb in the bowl, it is huge..... It's a Savy what are you waiting for?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Boom said:


> ...I can fit my thumb in the bowl...


Damn; now I want one just to have something to do with the largest reamer in my Castleford set...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

otto said:


> I've got an EX Savinelli, a great smoking pipe. Bigger the bowl the better.


Second that! It's not that Sav EX's are too large (indeed, they could be bigger still), it's that most other pipes are too small!


----------



## StufnPuf (Oct 8, 2009)

My girlfriend bought me an eriksen bent apple and it took me an hour and a half to smoke half a bowl and I don't think it'snearly as big as a Sav EX.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

For those interested in a Baronet smokingpipes.com just posted several new EXs on their website.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> For those interested in a Baronet smokingpipes.com just posted several new EXs on their website.


Sweet.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> most other pipes are too small!


:rockon:


----------

